

The BLACKHOLE Storage Engine - babawere
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/blackhole-storage-engine.html

======
Shish2k
That looks like a great way to increase performance, and it still manages to
keep all the reliability and accuracy of the standard storage engines :O

